# Upper middle chest development ?



## Sully (Jan 18, 2018)

Anyone have any good tips about how to develop a specific part of your chest? Specifically the center of your upper pectorals, pic attached for reference. This is a part of my chest that I just can’t seem to ever develop, no matter what I do. Is there a genetic component to it, maybe? Is it the last part of the chest to really develop? I don't know, and nothing I’ve read anywhere else has ever worked.


----------



## bruiser (Jan 18, 2018)

Those side one arm hammer presses as well as one arm pec dec sitting side ways with palms down


----------



## squatster (Jan 19, 2018)

Is that you?
Thats genetics man
You can see the hole or empty space in the upper chest in the pic because the upper chest is will developed. Not many get an upper chest that good. 
The only thing you could do to make that chest any better
Heavy weight?
Full reps up and down
Stretching inbetween sets
Synthol?
Ok
It comes down to genetics
I dont have that space any more because my upper chest is flat as all hell. My stomach is bigger them my chest
Look at my past pictures


----------



## squatster (Jan 19, 2018)

1 exersise that is cool for upper chest is - you spred your hand way apart and Lower the bar to right under your adams apple- high reps - low low weight.
They say reverse grip bench works more on upper chest then incline


----------



## Sully (Jan 19, 2018)

No, just a pic I pulled off the web. If I looked like that I wouldn’t be asking.


----------



## squatster (Jan 19, 2018)

I will try to find the link on pm in 2006
I had a little stupid debate on this exact thing 
They trashed me hard there


----------



## squatster (Jan 19, 2018)

is it possible to target a certain part of a muscle? - Professional Muscle

Try this
Wish I could have posted it up here but here it ous


----------



## SURGE (Jan 20, 2018)

bruiser said:


> Those side one arm hammer presses as well as one arm pec dec sitting side ways with palms down



Genetics will always be a big factor. Some can do standard chest exercises and get a big chest top to bottom. There are things you can do to try to hit certain areas more though. Any high chest press or fly with full range of motion and squeezing at the top will work. Cable machines are very good for this and hammer presses pushing high would be excellent. You can do the same with db's. Try to get stronger in all incline exercises as well.


----------



## odin (Jan 22, 2018)

SURGE said:


> Genetics will always be a big factor. Some can do standard chest exercises and get a big chest top to bottom. There are things you can do to try to hit certain areas more though. Any high chest press or fly with full range of motion and squeezing at the top will work. Cable machines are very good for this and hammer presses pushing high would be excellent. You can do the same with db's. Try to get stronger in all incline exercises as well.



I agree. I like db hammer presses and you push the db's together as you press upwards. You could also do plate presses as a good finishing move. Sully you could do either pushing high or on an incline bench.


----------



## bbuck (Jan 22, 2018)

ECG studies show a slight decline press actually engages more upper chest fibers then any other angle, but it goes against gym dogma.


----------



## striffe (Jan 22, 2018)

I think the angle of the press is more important that the angle of the bench but both can be big factors. An example could be the many guys who arch their back so much on incline presses that it's turns into a flat bench press.


----------



## Sully (Jan 22, 2018)

bbuck said:


> ECG studies show a slight decline press actually engages more upper chest fibers then any other angle, but it goes against gym dogma.



Yup, I’ve read those studies, as well. I usually start my workout with decline dumbbell press. Gonna add in some decline reverse grip bench to go along with it.


----------



## monster-ish (Jan 23, 2018)

Heavy incline bench

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Viking (Jan 23, 2018)

Sully said:


> Yup, I’ve read those studies, as well. I usually start my workout with decline dumbbell press. Gonna add in some decline reverse grip bench to go along with it.



In the week I try to do an incline, decline and flat bench movement. You could do a decline, incline and some hammer presses in 1 day. I would recommend 2 chest days with lower volume incorporating everything mentioned in this thread.


----------



## rAJJIN (Jan 23, 2018)

monster-ish said:


> Heavy incline bench
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



I agree.
barbell Inclines


----------



## AGGRO (Jan 23, 2018)

Heavy incline db and barbell presses. With db's bring them in at the top of the rep.


----------



## Victory (Jan 24, 2018)

Incline presses and flyes.


----------



## K1 (Jan 24, 2018)

I haven't done incline presses or any presses in a long time (years)...Shoulders kill too much now and never bothered to follow through on the rotator cuff surgery.

Chest was always my strongest point but when I do actually train now only doing flies (cable and bench flat/incline)...That the sides and lower pec flair but I've never been able to get the pop at the collar bones back. 

Add in those heavy incline pressing movements and that upper pec area is going to pop!


----------



## Concreteguy (Jan 25, 2018)

There defiantly is exercises to zero in on upper chest. This video has three of them. But the first he does is the one I was thinking of and why I'm posting the vid. I do these and they work. Please don't discard the value based on the size of the guy doing them.

  [ame]https://youtu.be/IQsaUPISXOs[/ame]


----------



## Concreteguy (Jan 25, 2018)

Another great one is call a Trifecta Rep. Set the bench at a 12 inch incline. 
Every (single) rep has three parts to it.
1 REP= 2 Half REPS and then 1 complete rep.

So each rep looks like this"

1 half rep
2 half rep
3 Full rep = 1 rep

So in your head while doing them you would count out 1/2/1 then 1/2/2 then 1/2/3 then 1/2/4 and so on.

As you burn down and can't get any more go for just doing full range reps. I can normally get a couple more this way. Honestly IMO there is no more left in the tank if you do these correctly. If your chest isn't growing doing these there's a problem.


----------



## Viking (Jan 26, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> There defiantly is exercises to zero in on upper chest. This video has three of them. But the first he does is the one I was thinking of and why I'm posting the vid. I do these and they work. Please don't discard the value based on the size of the guy doing them.
> 
> https://youtu.be/IQsaUPISXOs



Good video. Those techniques will definitely help. Sometimes with smaller areas you have to get tricky with training. You can definitely isolate certain areas more with special techniques. There should always be heavy basic movements in there as well.


----------



## knuggy (Mar 19, 2018)

Incline cable xover


----------



## Durro (Mar 21, 2018)

Try doing nothing but incline movements for chest for the next two months. Barbell, DB, Flys etc.


----------



## rmtt (Mar 24, 2018)

bbuck said:


> ECG studies show a slight decline press actually engages more upper chest fibers then any other angle, but it goes against gym dogma.


Always what I read too.

One thing I've noticed that really helped this area with me was weighted dips.

Go against everything you think....but I can definitely see a difference since adding them in a couple months ago.

Also see a big difference in the upper outside pec area where it ties into your shoulders.

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## bbuck (Mar 24, 2018)

A muscle fiber will not grow thicker at one end then it will the other. There are not as many fibers in that area for most people so they will see less results then they will for the rest of the chest.


----------



## ketsugo (May 2, 2018)

Cable crossovers emphasis going beyond centerline and peck deck holding against each side/contract can hit the middle . Using various angles will ensure symmetry.


----------



## FastBunny (May 27, 2018)

Thanks for this video link man. I’ve stopped doing the first and second exercise but I’ve done them in the past and I can’t definitely see the difference from not doing them.


----------



## Zee-man (Jun 11, 2018)

The dumbbell hammer presses will do essentially the same thing, but for easier scalability do close grip inclines. Use a Smith machine for balancing and better control.


----------



## Jtooswol (Oct 20, 2018)

Lol troyshred!


----------



## ProFIT (Oct 23, 2018)

Upper hammer grip db presses would be my main exercise for upper middle chest. Squeeze the db's together as you push the weight up.


----------



## nalojeff (Oct 31, 2018)

I need to try this as my upper chest as always been weak 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ldbruffey (Nov 22, 2018)

Db hex press


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K.M. (Nov 25, 2018)

Depending on what your gym has, (now days the new big gyms all suck) anyway there is an older plate loaded incline press machine, Not the hammer strength type where your sitting straight up, this machine the plates are loaded on the back near the floor. the bench is at an incline, when you press up the two hand grips come together at the top allowing you to flex your chest at the peak of the rep.  Not everyone is able to flex while doing bench presses or dumbell presses.  If you press your arms out in front of you and flex your chest and turn your hands slightly counter clockwise your should feel the upper inner pec muscles flex harder.  Its a pretty simple concept, Whatever muscle you want to grow, that muscle must do the work.  Yes I agree with many post here, like doing incline cable cross overs hand going past your center line.  But just simple saying do this move or that move for xyz reps and how many sets or drop sets doesnt mean shit if you cant target the area you want and make it do the work.  If it aint sore later you didnt do it right and it aint gonna grow.


----------



## nspaletta (Nov 26, 2018)

As many have said it's genetics...there really isn't an upper middle chest muscle its your pectoralis major and your genetic structure. To help it grow though as a whole...high incline heavy chest work will definitely help. There's no magic rep scheme or set or exercise to grow, just heavy weight. Look at the westside bb crew of Louie Simmons, those guys got slabs of chest muscle.


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 27, 2018)

I like the standing cable chest press


----------



## Deltz123 (Jan 19, 2019)

I like the hammer strenght incline press & low (ish) incline cable fly


----------



## Wolverinex (Feb 14, 2019)

Right now flex the lower 35% of your triceps longhead ONLY, Not the other 2 tricep muscles and not the upper 65% of your triceps long head.

Oh wait that's impossible. Many people think they can concentrate on one part of one actual muscle. Body doesn't work that way.

The part you circled it where the pec minor attaches and the upper portion of where the pec major attaches. You can train those muscles and partially isolate the major or minor, but you cannot only train the inside part of the pec minor or the upper inner part of the pec major without the rest of the muscle contracting. Most definitely you cant change where they attach!


----------



## jsaild (Mar 1, 2019)

High incline presses, one to two notches below where the bench would be fully upright.  I've found the harder I retract and squeeze my should blades, the more chest recruitment I get as well.  This has added a noticeably amount of mass on my upper chest.


----------



## Brickshthouse79 (Mar 19, 2019)

Concreteguy said:


> There defiantly is exercises to zero in on upper chest. This video has three of them. But the first he does is the one I was thinking of and why I'm posting the vid. I do these and they work. Please don't discard the value based on the size of the guy doing them.
> 
> https://youtu.be/IQsaUPISXOs



Great video, thanks.


----------

